# Cm7 Install - New Tutorial



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

Download down until licensing is cleared up.

 Alright everyone, I know this thread has been down a while and I've been asked a few times for the installer files. I'm not currently in the process of updating my tutorial. I have realized that my tutorial alone was enough to help some of you out. So for the time being I will point you to the official threads and also to the ReverendKJR's forum posts.

Get CM7 files from here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha3cyanogenmod-touchpad/

and watch the new video on how to update your CM7 A2.1 to A3 here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10169-video-how-to-update-to-cyanogenmod-7-alpha-3-android-on-the-hp-touchpad/


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

I have created an installer that I will be posting soon, It will also be in zip format, it will contain an installer.exe, WebOs quickinstall, and the tutorial text. The installer assumes that the novacom drivers are already installed that is why the WebOs quickinstall is packaged with this setup. If anyone knows some coding I would love some help on this project as I only need a few steps more before all you have to do is run the installer with your touchpad plugged into the computer.


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

_Your batch file worked excellent. I have been trying to install for a couple of days and must have been missing something. I didnt have this much trouble with the nook color. THANK YOU VERY MUCH !!!_


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

ndinfla said:


> _Your batch file worked excellent. I have been trying to install for a couple of days and must have been missing something. I didnt have this much trouble with the nook color. THANK YOU VERY MUCH !!!_


 No Problem, that was my whole intention was to simplify the process. I've taken it a step further and created an exe file that will install the cminstall folder onto the touchpad as well as put the ACMEInstaller into the novacom folder. I realized that the instructions were not very clear for average not so tech savy people. I sell computers and deal with peopel everyday, its not that your dumb or not smart enough, its just not everyone knows.. I didnt know either until after I looked around, and Ive seen so many people with issues so I thought I would write up a tutorial and make the process a little bit easier.


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

xSLUGx said:


> No Problem, that was my whole intention was to simplify the process. I've taken it a step further and created an exe file that will install the cminstall folder onto the touchpad as well as put the ACMEInstaller into the novacom folder. I realized that the instructions were not very clear for average not so tech savy people. I sell computers and deal with peopel everyday, its not that your dumb or not smart enough, its just not everyone knows.. I didnt know either until after I looked around, and Ive seen so many people with issues so I thought I would write up a tutorial and make the process a little bit easier.


You did exactly that. I would like to suggest highlighting patience ... Thanks again


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

ndinfla said:


> You did exactly that. I would like to suggest highlighting patience ... Thanks again


I am about to re-write the tutorial so I will keep that in mind. This is my first tutorial as well, I'm glad it worked well for you.


----------



## mrdosback (Nov 2, 2011)

i followed the instructions but now it is stuck on the large usb drive i even tried acminstaller


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

reboot with power and hold the back button


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Trying for the very first time.. Wish me luck.


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> Trying for the very first time.. Wish me luck.


Good Luck


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

My bad, the Quick Install says it cant find my TP


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> My bad, the Quick Install says it cant find my TP


 make sure your NOT in USB mode...just connect TP to PC without touching USB mode. And as long as novacom installed when you used the quick install it will still work


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

xSLUGx said:


> make sure your NOT in USB mode...just connect TP to PC without touching USB mode. And as long as novacom installed when you used the quick install it will still work


Yeah, not in usb mode, just plugged in, I think the drivers may be broken or something. I reinstalled them and still no cigar.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello,

I'm a newbie at this but I'm going to be using your tutorial and files, but I have a few questions before doing so....

1. Can you give a detailed description as to how we can install Chainfire3D and setcpu? Your installation file is helpful, however I don't want to finish CM7 and then mess it up with these add-ons, so a little help would be appreciated. Links to the files would be beneficial as well

2. I've read that this is an "Alpha" build, but since you've already completed the install, what features are working sluggish or not at all?

3. Finally, can you please describe how we can go back to the original factory WebOS touchpad? Just in case I want to sell it?

4. When ICS comes out, hoping for November sometime  , can we just install over this alpha build? Or would we have to go over everything that was already done?

Thanking you greatly for all your work and help~!


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a newbie at this but I'm going to be using your tutorial and files, but I have a few questions before doing so....
> 
> ...


Chainfire 3d can be found in the marketplace and so can setcpu, so no need to modify anything. also there is a guide already on how to remove cm7 in case you need to, as far as future upgrades they can be installed on top of your current installation with no problems at all. I will def write up another tutorial and bundle it with this package as soon as im done with my installer. Im just having problems with the installer finding the touchpad and adding the cminstall folder to it. I.E the touchpad wont always be drive e or f so I need to be able to have the installer use the device id or scan for device. Im still new at all this but im trying to help the community out and take this role from the CM team so they can focus on the real work


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

when do you think the installer will be done? I know it's the "Easier way" out... so maybe I'll wait for it. However, the directions you've given aren't that hard to comprehend or follow


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

and what features are sluggish or not working?


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

um so far just some games, but thats with every tablet.. not all apps are made to work with tablets and some other android tablets as well. I haven't had an issue with it being sluggish after using setcpu to adjust cpu speed. 1.5 works good, and chainfire 3d lets you use pluggins for 3d rendering which helps quite a lot. I have a standard installer that puts the ACMEInstaller into the Palm folder, if you have novacom installed of coarse, also it puts all the necessary files in a folder on the desktop so they are easy to find. what im trying to acomplish is to add the cminstall folder to the touchpad so all you have to do is restart the device and run the included bat file to run the novacom command and install CM7, but I dont know how to call for usb device id to make sure its connected and what drive letter it is using


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

So, wifi, bluetooth, etc are all up and functioning 100%?


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes, wifi works, blutooth works great (used ps3 controller last night), charging works, still see some people having sleep of death issue (SoD), touchscreen responsiveness is great, its very smooth.


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

edited my main post


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

How often or rare is the SOD? Like, is there a majority of people who've converted WebOS ---> Android and have experienced this?
And anyone have an idea as to when the ICS build will be released so we can put that on, instead of this?


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

ya their main objective is a stable release right now, they arent bothing with ICS at the moment.SoD is of litlle concern I have not experienced it, remember this is still an alpha release, I expect beta soon. Also webos is still available on the boot menu, which I am waiting for source code so I can make it more user friendly


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

Updated my post, and added new link for new installer method. I will be modifying the installer asap


----------



## spacemanps (Aug 22, 2011)

Anything different if im going to do this on a Mac? I have done very little reading about this install process but i was going to get to it this weekend (hopefully)


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

spacemanps said:


> Anything different if im going to do this on a Mac? I have done very little reading about this install process but i was going to get to it this weekend (hopefully)


the process is def dif. But the steps are the same and only because Macs file system is different. I don't have a mac but I could help with that, this tutorial and exe is written for a PC. But it's been tested by me many times, so if you have a friend with a laptop that would be easier I believe


----------



## chriss4198 (Nov 3, 2011)

Having a slight problem and hope you can help. I am in the recovery/dev mode and trying to install cm7 but alas there is no .bat files included with the zip I downloaded. Which files should I manually install thru cmd? Can you get a wee more specific at the juncture I am in? Really appreciated!


----------



## jvm051 (Nov 5, 2011)

Many thanks to the CM7 team for their amazing Android port to the TP and to xSLUGx for making the easy to use setup for everything. I am still learning how to do all this type of stuff, but I found your files easier to use than some of the stuff from Webos Preware. Loving my Touchpads new lease on life.


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

chriss ill put that bat file in, i must have forgot it in my zip file sorry


----------



## schitzengiggles (Aug 21, 2011)

Help! I downloaded the files this morning and can't find "cminstall". I ran slug install, which resulted in 5 files being created, but the install folder is empty. Is that where "cminstall" should be? What am I missing?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SylvianDark (Oct 11, 2011)

xSLUGx said:


> chriss ill put that bat file in, i must have forgot it in my zip file sorry


Yeah, I don't see a .bat file which makes this useless.


----------



## chriss4198 (Nov 3, 2011)

Again,thank you so very much! I would love to make a donation for all your hard work. You so deserve it!


----------



## iloveps2 (Nov 6, 2011)

can;t find the .bat file..
and had no idea how to work it through cmd

please let me know as soon as you have updated your zip files.


----------



## PlutoISaPlanet (Nov 6, 2011)

so your tutorial file says to check what version of webOS we have on the touchpad but doesn't say what it should be.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

xSLUGx i'm still on my stock TP and am close to going to CM7, your thread seems to be very informative. Thanks.


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

Ya stock is fine on TP, sorry about the bat files guys.. my mistake and when you use the install exe it does create files, the cminstall folder is in the cm7 folder created in program files


----------



## chriss4198 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks again! So in the CM7 folder, Do I install update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1/zip or do I install all three files by moving them over to the touchpad root? sorry for all the questions! Thanks!


----------



## engp0959 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you so much for your great efforts on this topic and sharing the instrucation on how to install Android Alpha 2.1 to TouchPad. I would like to feedback two critical problems after the installation:

I already successfully followed all steps listed above and installed Android with Market to my TouchPad. At the beggining, everything worked fine. However, after I changed the language settings from English to Simplified Chinese then changed back to English, some names of applications keeps showing in Chinese. Then I did a reboot and selected cyanogen to boot. TouchPad then stucked when screen displays robot logo with "cyangen (mod) 7" (A loop with an arrow circling). I used hard-reset then re-do all the steps above for re-installation but it did not help. One reference: Every time after re-installation following steps above and I faced this problem, I tried to reboot into WebOS and always found the folder of "cminstall" is empty. Is this normal?
After my 1st time successful installation of Android to TouchPad, everything works except that Bluetooth can not function (it may pair with the other bluetooth device but can not connect with it). My friend also confront the same problem.
Could anyone please help provide detailed solutions and steps to solve these two problems? Otherwise we can not use it. Thank you very much!


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

engp0959 said:


> Thank you so much for your great efforts on this topic and sharing the instrucation on how to install Android Alpha 2.1 to TouchPad. I would like to feedback two critical problems after the installation:
> I already successfully followed all steps listed above and installed Android with Market to my TouchPad. At the beggining, everything worked fine. However, after I changed the language settings from English to Simplified Chinese then changed back to English, some names of applications keeps showing in Chinese. Then I did a reboot and selected cyanogen to boot. TouchPad then stucked when screen displays robot logo with "cyangen (mod) 7" (A loop with an arrow circling). I used hard-reset then re-do all the steps above for re-installation but it did not help. One reference: Every time after re-installation following steps above and I faced this problem, I tried to reboot into WebOS and always found the folder of "cminstall" is empty. Is this normal?
> After my 1st time successful installation of Android to TouchPad, everything works except that Bluetooth can not function (it may pair with the other bluetooth device but can not connect with it). My friend also confront the same problem.
> Could anyone please help provide detailed solutions and steps to solve these two problems? Otherwise we can not use it. Thank you very much!


Yes the cminstall folder will be empty, I think they delete the files on purpose. As for the problem with your language settings I dont know, uninstall programs and reinstall is all i can think of.
second, I dont know about the blutooth. I have it working successfully with my ps3 controller


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

SylvianDark said:


> Yeah, I don't see a .bat file which makes this useless.


Its actually not useless, you can still use the novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller command


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

chriss4198 said:


> Thanks again! So in the CM7 folder, Do I install update-cm-7.1.0-tenderloin-a2.1/zip or do I install all three files by moving them over to the touchpad root? sorry for all the questions! Thanks!


You would move the cminstall folder onto the touchpad. The instructions in the tutorial are very clear about that step. im going to make a video later as well.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

xSLUGx said:


> ya their main objective is a stable release right now, they arent bothing with ICS at the moment.SoD is of litlle concern I have not experienced it, remember this is still an alpha release, I expect beta soon. Also webos is still available on the boot menu, which I am waiting for source code so I can make it more user friendly


What changes do you think need to be made to the boot menu (moboot) to make it more user friendly?

Have you considered suggesting these changes to the author of moboot (jcsullins)?

Or posting these suggestions to the moboot issues list: http://code.google.com/p/moboot/issues/list


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> What changes do you think need to be made to the boot menu (moboot) to make it more user friendly?
> 
> Have you considered suggesting these changes to the author of moboot (jcsullins)?
> 
> Or posting these suggestions to the moboot issues list: http://code.google.c...oot/issues/list


Ya I have thought about it but im more concerned with taking that task away from the devs so they can focus on a stable port of android


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

The op's post is very clear. Follow exactally as instructed. The biggest thing to remember ..take your time.you will be rewarded. ...


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

jcsullins said:


> Ya I have thought about it but im more concerned with taking that task away from the devs so they can focus on a stable port of android


OK, let me rephrase. *I* am the developer of moboot. What do you think needs to be changed?


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

You need to be certain that the files you are using can be redistributed by you.

You need to check the licenses before posting things like this.


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

dalingrin I didnt mean to step on anyones toes, I will take it down if necessary. I was mainly getting the files together as to make it easier so the users wouldn't have to jump to a bunch of posts finding what they need, thats whats devs are for right, to make things a little easier. Oh thanks for the SoD fix by the way.

Sorry JCSullins I didn't even notice. ( It was mainly your post count. No disrespect meant) I was going to help with the icon/image portion of the work, Obviously moboot works perfectly the way it is. And adding touch to it would make it a little better as well rather than using the volume keys


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

xSLUGx said:


> dalingrin I didnt mean to step on anyones toes, I will take it down if necessary. I was mainly getting the files together as to make it easier so the users wouldn't have to jump to a bunch of posts finding what they need, thats whats devs are for right, to make things a little easier. Oh thanks for the SoD fix by the way.
> 
> Sorry JCSullins I didn't even notice. ( It was mainly your post count. No disrespect meant) I was going to help with the icon/image portion of the work, Obviously moboot works perfectly the way it is. And adding touch to it would make it a little better as well rather than using the volume keys


You aren't stepping on my toes. The reason we didn't bundle these things is because we don't have the license to do so.

Also, I think you will find it difficult to add a touch screen interface to moboot. Moboot doesn't use the linux kernel, so I think the work to get additional hardware support might be prohibitive.


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

Ya I was wondering about the touchscreen issue and how it could be mounted for just that reason, but now that you describe it, it seems like it would take quite a lot of work to get it to do that. Also could you write moboot to start clockworkmod while holding volume down on boot?

Ok I will take this file down for the time being and check on the licensing issue. Thanks for the info BTW.


----------



## music5355 (Nov 21, 2011)

hi i just got the hp touch and i want to install android on it where can i get the files and instructions to do it right?
thanks
tom


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

music5355 said:


> hi i just got the hp touch and i want to install android on it where can i get the files and instructions to do it right?
> thanks
> tom


This thread was just an alternate installation method. The real thread you need to install android with is located here:

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/3477-[RELEASE][ALPHA2][Discussion]-CyanogenMod-team-Touchpad-port
[RELEASE][ALPHA2][Discussion] CyanogenMod team Touchpad port

I don't know if that link will work. Sorry I'm on my phone. If not, go into the android developers subsection of this forum and click on the cyanogenmod 7 release thread.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## xSLUGx (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Silence, I had forgot to add those to my main post.







I have now updated my main post with those links as well a link to video from Rev's A3 Tutorial


----------

